# Why women secretly turn up the thermostat



## SeanBB (Oct 12, 2017)

Men and women have roughly the same core body temperature, at over 37C; in fact, some studies have found the female core body temperature is slightly higher. However, our perception of temperature depends more on skin temperature, which, for women, tends to be lower. One study reported that the average temperature of women’s hands exposed to cold was nearly 3C degrees lower than that observed in men.

I know some people who had a new central heating system installed. While the wife was out the husband hung a picture over the thermostat and glued another thermostat to the wall (no wires to this one). As far as I am aware she still doesn't know.


----------



## blades (Oct 12, 2017)

Best redneck fix I read about for t-stat twiddlers


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Oct 12, 2017)

SeanBB said:


> Men and women have roughly the same core body temperature, at over 37C; in fact, some studies have found the female core body temperature is slightly higher. However, our perception of temperature depends more on skin temperature, which, for women, tends to be lower. One study reported that the average temperature of women’s hands exposed to cold was nearly 3C degrees lower than that observed in men.
> 
> I know some people who had a new central heating system installed. While the wife was out the husband hung a picture over the thermostat and glued another thermostat to the wall (no wires to this one). As far as I am aware she still doesn't know.


Trust me, I'm very familiar with the cold shoulder.

Interesting fix.


----------



## semipro (Oct 12, 2017)

And the more you raise the setting the faster it heats up 

Actually there is some truth to this misconception with heat pumps where the emergency heat kicks in.


----------



## Dix (Oct 13, 2017)

*insert snippy comment here*


----------



## fbelec (Oct 14, 2017)

we don't have that problem we have a woodstove


----------



## begreen (Oct 14, 2017)

Tell me why then when I visit friends (male) back east with wood stoves blazing that they insist on an 80-85F house when it's 25F outside, yet the same guys turn on the AC as soon as it gets over 75 in the summer. I'm in the house and dying of the heat and they have a sweatshirt on.


----------



## blades (Oct 14, 2017)

dry heat vs humidity- answered your own question. I bet those stoves are blazin and the humidity is around 25% vs the summer when it is like pushing 60%. Ac reduces some humidity inside , when set at something like 75deg not enough.Course if ya set it lower the the electric co gets a big grin and a fat wallet.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 14, 2017)

begreen said:


> Tell me why then when I visit friends (male) back east with wood stoves blazing that they insist on an 80-85F house when it's 25F outside, yet the same guys turn on the AC as soon as it gets over 75 in the summer. I'm in the house and dying of the heat and they have a sweatshirt on.


Sounds like me ,in winter i like it 76-77 in the house. In summer im hot at the same temp. I guess its from gettin old.


----------



## Dobish (Oct 18, 2017)

it is always 63 in my house... unless the stove is going, or the sun is out.


----------



## georgepds (Oct 25, 2017)

begreen said:


> Tell me why then when I visit friends (male) back east with wood stoves blazing that they insist on an 80-85F house when it's 25F outside, yet the same guys turn on the AC as soon as it gets over 75 in the summer. I'm in the house and dying of the heat and they have a sweatshirt on.



Seasonal variation in Relative Humidity


In my house it is 20% in winter and 80% in summer

Where you live I suspect it is 100% all the time


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a confession to make fellas ,i turn up the heat in an effort to get my wife to sleep naked!   The magic number is 80.      Am i a bad person ???????


----------



## georgepds (Oct 25, 2017)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I have a confession to make fellas ,i turn up the heat in an effort to get my wife to sleep naked!   The magic number is 80.      Am i a bad person ???????



The phrase " smoke em if you got em " comes to mind... smoke away


----------



## Dix (Oct 25, 2017)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I have a confession to make fellas ,i turn up the heat in an effort to get my wife to sleep naked!   The magic number is 80.      Am i a bad person ???????



No. You are not.

But it's the "fellas" issue, and all that ensues  from that on this forum.


----------



## begreen (Oct 26, 2017)

georgepds said:


> Seasonal variation in Relative Humidity
> 
> 
> In my house it is 20% in winter and 80% in summer
> ...


Good point for back east. We are quite low humidity in the summer. A wet winter keeps indoor humidity higher and more comfortable. Our house is more like 30-40% in the winter and 40-50% in the summer. This year we went with only a trace of rain for 3 months.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 26, 2017)

Dix said:


> No. You are not.
> 
> But it's the "fellas" issue, and all that ensues  from that on this forum.


Is that some kind of code word ,im not aware of ,private joke?  All good .


----------



## Dobish (Oct 26, 2017)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Is that some kind of code word ,im not aware of ,private joke?  All good .


if I am understanding correctly, ladies could also turn up the heat to try and get their husbands to sleep naked too.


----------



## begreen (Oct 26, 2017)

Dobish said:


> if I am understanding correctly, ladies could also turn up the heat to try and get their husbands to sleep naked too.


And men sneak up the thermostat setting too and not just for taking off clothes.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 14, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bergmann's_rule


Read the explanations part.


It'll explain a lot.


----------

